# 2" vs 4 & 5" fletching



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

what for? hunting, indoor, fita, 3D? for Hunting a lot of people use the 2 inch blazers but if you like the same ol same ol then go back with what youve shot the 4-5" vanes. really up to you...I like my 2" blazers.....for indoor your going to go with a bigger vane prob round 4" maybe 5"......FITA your going to go with a 1.75"......now 3d im not real sure maybe a 2-4" dont quote me on the 3d vanes not real positive.......


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Are you shooting fingers or release. That makes a difference. Finger shooters need more steerage (usually) to help the arrow recover. Most fingers shooters use 4" feathers and some recurve shooters will even use 5". As far as a release goes it is personal preference. Vanes are said to have a faster down range speed but I have never chrongraphed the two. 

I shoot vanes on my hunting arrows (blazers) and 4" Feathers on my indoor arrows. My ACE arrows for outdoors I use 1.5 inch vanes. I really prefer vanes for hunting for the simple fact if the get wet it's no big deal. Get feathers wet and you have a serious problem.


----------

